# New shelving



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally got my new shelving up and my products displayed.

Purchased from Rapid Racking

Now to get used to where everything is :lol:



Close up of some waxes and sealants


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

It's nice to see that it's not only me who's got a problem!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Zoinks..!!! That's some collection Dude  Shelves look good too


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great set up...:thumb:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Jeez! I thought I was addicted! Awesome collection


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw this on Instagram, very impressive... and I'm slightly jel of your collection!


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Holee ....

That's some collection!
Mine fits in 2 x buckets :/

Well organised too


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

I think i saw this on instagram? awsome collection, hoping mine will look like this when i find time to sort the garage out.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks like a detailing supplies shop!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Mighty impressive collection!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great collection hun, lokes well organised on that shelving which looks quality.

Quick question though, I see you ahve some bulk 5ltr stuff but would it not be a whole cheaper for you to buy the AF stuff in 5ltrs?? It's give you additional funds for more waxes!!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Great collection hun, lokes well organised on that shelving which looks quality.
> 
> Quick question though, I see you ahve some bulk 5ltr stuff but would it not be a whole cheaper for you to buy the AF stuff in 5ltrs?? It's give you additional funds for more waxes!!


I have 5L AF but they are all stored on a different unit. I'll get pics to show 😉


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

What a great collection!! I love how they are all neatly lined up too (fellow OCD suffer lol)


----------



## Iclean2relax (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats an awesome collection, those shelves are great, got myself a set a couple of weeks ago. Just starting my collection but it's getting bigger every week.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's an awesome collection and storage.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Its ok there's no need to panic...I've booked you in to see the doctor on Monday. ....OMG !!!


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow.... I'm speechless


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very impressive shelving and collection.
Is the shelving free standing or do you have to secure it to the wall
Dave


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Very impressive shelving and collection.
> Is the shelving free standing or do you have to secure it to the wall
> Dave


Its free standing, and stronger than I thought it would be too


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

wow that's alot of gear, how much gets used?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

PootleFlump said:


> wow that's alot of gear, how much gets used?


I do actually use it all. Just rotate.

I clean quite a few cars when I'm not doing my job so it's not just used on one car.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

You have far too much so I think you should off load some to me


----------

